# Posting on behalf off my wife



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

my wife is 30 years old and has a great all round figure.

The main thing is tho she has had 3 kids and there is the usual excess skin/fat on lower stomach. Even with loosing weight as she is 5ft 4" and weigh 9st 12lbs is still hasnt shifted.

when standing it isnt very visible but when sitting down there is a sag.

She can pull the skin up if that makes sense

is there anything she can do to get rid of it.

she jogs once a week, and on a 1400 calorie controlled diet

thanks

Slaine

ps i wont be posting pics lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slaine this is a common issue with mums i have found that exercise and diet does the trick maybe jogging more will help along with a small restructure of the diet....you also try preperation H cream as this tightens the skin competitors use it precomp to tighten the skin....


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

cheers

what do you mean with the diet change, thing is she eats 1400 cals but its crap

breakfast:bowl of rice crispies

lunch:3 slice of white bread

dinner:3 slice of white bread

supper: rice crispies


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slaine said:


> what do you mean with the diet change, thing is she eats 1400 cals but its crap


well this is what i mean mate....

her diet should have 5 meals plenty of good protein/carbs and fats her current is full of processed carbs that spike the insulin thus storing fat address this first and you will see results


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Try the cream route m8. lots of creams/oils ie: bio-oil helps regenerate skin structure, may be a help, worked wonders for my missus after little fella waz born.


----------

